
Music Industry Study Asserts 170M Euros Lost to Piracy in 2014 - 6stringmerc
https://euipo.europa.eu/ohimportal/en/web/observatory/ipr_infringement_music
======
6stringmerc
Here's an industry-related breakdown via Billboard that summarizes some key
points put forward:

[http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/record-
labels/738...](http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/record-
labels/7385166/music-piracy-costs-europe-190-million-a-year-eu-study)

